# He's transfering his $$



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I found a form yesterday where he's opened a new checking acct and he's redirecting his direct deposits into this new acct. I texted my lawyer and she went crazy and said he can't do that and to send her a copy of the filled out form to her office. 
Whenever I have to communicate with my stbxh I text or email so I can have everything (threats included) documented. So I texted him last night and told him he isn't allowed to hide money. He was drunk again and it blew up into an hour long fight to which I just had enough and turned my phone off.

This is another one of his narsacistic ways of controlling me. I need my car repaired? I have to ASK him for the money. I need groceries, I have to ASK him for it. My measly paycheck can barely cover my cell phone and credit card payments issed:


----------



## Set me FREE (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like we are divorcing the same guy...sorry..I have spent the last month begging for grocery money, a car battery and he is forcing me(and his children) out of this house and thinks he is giving all of the marital property away to his biker friends.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

I just got a text from my attorney that we have a case # finally and she's going to pick up the docs this weekend so he can be served. Thank goodness! finally! Tomorrow is his 38th Bday and we had a dog neuter come in today and my boss said I should save the testicles and put them in his bed with a note saying "Thinking of you":rofl:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Craggy456 said:


> I just got a text from my attorney that we have a case # finally and she's going to pick up the docs this weekend so he can be served. Thank goodness! finally! Tomorrow is his 38th Bday and we had a dog neuter come in today and my boss said I should save the testicles and put them in his bed with a note saying "Thinking of you":rofl:


:rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"can't do that" is subject to interpretation.


----------

